# Hl95 carb



## Conor Owens (Mar 2, 2019)

Could anyone tell me what this part of the carb does? I guess it's xonneconn to the impulse pipe but what's does the spring and seal do ?


----------



## DND 9000 (Mar 3, 2019)

This "four stroke engines" don`t produce a strong crankcase impuls signal as a 2 stroke engine does. That`s why the fuel pump side of the carburetor has 2 diaphragms a spring and a large impulse hose. This together acts as a booster pump and gives a strong impulse signal for the fuel pump to deliver enough fuel.


----------

